# Anyone want to do the *Diet* thing?



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup I did my Mile this morning, and crunches...

So ,,,,,, this is my start !

Yup fitday is pretty cool site 

Hey and CONGRATS on the LOSS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Chrissy said:


> I need to lose atleast 5 pounds a week to meet that date.


Anyone on a weight loss program might want to talk to their doctor and set some guide lines. Generally, 2.0 - 2.5 pounds per week is an adequate goal. Maintaining a 5 pound/week program for a long period of time could make you pretty sick. Most doctors will tell you that slow and steady wins the race, and weight loss if a function of diet and exercise. 
<----<<<


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

very true Joe! Thats why my main goal is just to lose weight by my birthday 12/11 but sooner would be better


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes of course, we dont want anyone sick here


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I were able to join cause I would.. I'm preggo!!! Before I got pregnant though I was already a lil over weight. I was 160lb a year ago, I was working out like mad, I looked good!! Then I became unemployed and being home everyday started to make me lazy and I let it get the best of me. I'm 5 1/2 months preggo now at 200 lbs, 5'6" I look good only because I'm preggo so once the lil guy comes out I'll check with you's and see if your still on the life style change (No diet for me).


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish someone lived closer to me. I seem to be the one that is lives in the boonies compared to everyone else. But I would not mind trying to lose some weight......lord knows I could stand to losea little(alot).


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

You never been in lake then have you ??? lol

We are so boonies we dont have cable or anything else,,, just dial up !!!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've set my goal to be 2 pounds/week and since I've lost 4 lbs since the 1st, I'm right on track. I'm gonna start a fresh thread to track my progress & edit my singular post each week to track my progress...so we won't have a thread with 30-zillion entries. Maybe we can even get our Mod to "sticky" it!.

Here's the thread I started
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1953078#post1953078


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you want us to post under you then? The same way? right ?


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Ladies...

Here is something you may want to do. It is a 100 day challenge. Check out the website. It is $15.00/person.

http://www.livehealthyamerica.org/Default.aspx#


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Firecracker said:


> Do you want us to post under you then? The same way? right ?


Sure!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

ok dumb question,,, how much water are you sopouse to drink now?

I heard different amounts...


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

supposed to drink 8~8oz glasses of water but that is only 4 bottles of water if you look at it that way...but I have been told that if you drink more then that it can't hurt you...well unless you go over board with it.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I am way over then..... 
drink 2 / 16.9 oz in the Morning
and at least 3 in the afternoon 
and 2 -3 in the evening....
thats a 119 oz !! lol...

But I am always thirsty.....

So I realized, that even IF I do my Mile am/and pm... I need something in between, so whats everyone else doing.. we dont have a Gym yet, and I cant run into town all the time either.


----------



## littlehawk (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, you have to *really* go overboard for water to hurt you, and drinking a lot can help control your appetite (makes you feel full, lol).

I've read that recommendations for fluid intake vary by body size, and that makes sense. One formula suggests 1/2 oz. for every pound of body weight as a minimum. That requirement would be increased if you exercise a lot.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> I've set my goal to be 2 pounds/week and since I've lost 4 lbs since the 1st, I'm right on track. I'm gonna start a fresh thread to track my progress & edit my singular post each week to track my progress...so we won't have a thread with 30-zillion entries. Maybe we can even get our Mod to "sticky" it!.
> 
> Here's the thread I started
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1953078#post1953078


ok ladies. I stuck the thread where we can track loses. Hope we all become big losers LOLOL


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol...... LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooser


----------



## huntbunny6 (Feb 2, 2008)

excellent idea , for a "diet buddies" thread.
I know after the holidays I need to lose at least 15 pounds.
That darn holiday cooking did me in.:lol:

sooo..........c'mon.........everyone has to tell what their weakness is.
Mine is potatoes and pasta :bloos:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Potatos, pasta... 
baking...( which I LOVE to do)


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Weakness? Ah....that would be food. Could be just about any kind, depending on the current craving. My worst time is in the evening when the munchies hit. I've been trying to curb those with fruit, or veggies & diet dressing, or 100-cal bags of popcorn, or diet chocolate-fudge pudding.
Any other suggestions of low-cal munchies?


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

There is the new little bags of 100 Cal, out there have all sorts of goodies. They got Cookies , snacks, and all that good stuff saw it at Rite aid and Walmart got a HUGE selection. I think its from nabisco ...


----------



## FishChica (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh geeze, I found this thread at the right time! I've put on about 5-7 lbs of post-break up weight since before Christmas and I need to get rid of it!!!:help:


----------



## huntbunny6 (Feb 2, 2008)

You cant go wrong with celery munching. 
it actually has a negative calorie count because it takes more calories to eat it than it originally has 
And salsa with non salted chips is an excellent munchie curbing item very little calories. 
My mom said " that's what all the models eat so they dont get fat "..........lol
any ways it works for me mostly . and it is spicy so its better than bland veggies


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant eat Cellery like that, even tried with PB.. just gags me


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

Is anyone else having problem keeping the motivation going? Or am I just too lazy? LMAO


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck ladies, ill be tracking your progress. Work hard and eat right and youll shread those pounds off in no time


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Chrissy said:


> Is anyone else having problem keeping the motivation going? Or am I just too lazy? LMAO


Thats called the winter blues Chrissy Just think of how good you will look when it comes summer time if you keep pushing now, that will help


----------

